# New Vegetarian group - northern Costa Blanca



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi All,

I hope it is OK to post this here - there is a new(ish) veggie group in the Northern Costa, Montgo Vegetarians - a very friendly unradical group organising special menu nights in local restaurants, if anyone is interested please do take a look, and we'd specially love any recommendations for shops/restaurants etc that people have found particularly veggie-friendly in the area. We want to try and build a really useful resource for all veggies and vegans living in or visiting the Costa Blanca.

Like I say hope it's alright to give this link Montgo Vegetarians - Montgo Vegetarians - Vegetarians on the Costa Blanca

cheers,


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Good Luck - I am a veggie (well, pescetarian) and Spain is a loooooooooooooong way behind Scandinavia (and, I am told, the UK) 

Thank goodness for the great salads and, of course, Pizza 4 Quesos (AKA The Food of the Gods"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm pretty much a carnivore, so I'd better give it a miss then LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm pretty much a carnivore, so I'd better give it a miss then LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


If I commented, I'd get banned never mind having the thread deleted
so I will allow Xtreme to sail close to the wind in the way only he can do!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> If I commented, I'd get banned never mind having the thread deleted
> so I will allow Xtreme to sail close to the wind in the way only he can do!!


Best you dont say anything then Stevie!!!!! :boxing:

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Best you dont say anything then Stevie!!!!! :boxing:
> 
> Jo xxx


..absolutely. I will leave it to the past master himself to play with those few words in a "divertido" manner. ¡Me voy!


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the support everyone!

In many ways it's obviously a lot harder being a veggie here than in the UK , but the range of fresh produce is better than I ever had in my previous life... got some fresh borlotti beans in the market at the weekend, now I just need to find a recipe for them!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Feel free to add the link to my sites - I will be in Jávea soon you are most welcome to make me a vegetable risotto or Pizza 4 quesos. IF you believe Xtreme I scrounge coffees, so I may as well give credence to his fantasies.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Feel free to add the link to my sites - I will be in Jávea soon you are most welcome to make me a vegetable risotto or Pizza 4 quesos. IF you believe Xtreme I scrounge coffees, so I may as well give credence to his fantasies.


That's very kind of you Steve I will most certainly take you up on the chance to post the link.

If you are in Javea on the 26th we are going to have a fantastic evening at Sofias, far better than anything I could knock up - it's top-end price-wise but our first evening after the summer and a big treat, they are opening specially for the group and creating a one-off menu. We ate there in the spring and had awesome tapas - really showed what could be done on the veggie front with traditional Spanish flavours and ingredients,

But yeah outside of a dedicated veggie night, where would we be without Italian food? Thank god you can always get a decent pasta or pizza whereever you go!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You are most welcome to the link. As you are in Jávea you can have a whole page in that section. Let me know. Sounds fun but sadly I will not be there until 5th /6th November. Hope to see you then.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm pretty much a carnivore,


At the request of the man himself....I have no option other than to say.....

......_"So you like having the meat in your mouth then Jo?"_

I can dig it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> At the request of the man himself....I have no option other than to say.....
> 
> ......_"So you like having the meat in your mouth then Jo?"_


Only if its skinned, sliced and well cooked!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Only if its skinned, sliced and well cooked!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


OUCH !!!!:eyebrows:


----------

